# Audi S3 Sprint Blue 2010 (Big thanks to Elite car care)



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

*Audi S3 Sprint Blue 2010 ( Correction has started )*

Hi Guys

After travelling the length of the country looking for a high spec Audi S3 that had to be Sprint blue :argie: I finally found the right car and it was only local too in my local Audi dealership :lol: After travelling over 1200 miles with no joy this one came in and I had to have it!

I had to wait a week why Audi done there checks and serviced it etc

I finally collected the car from Audi last week and have not had a chance to do anything because of the great english weather :wall:

Well the sun was shining so thought I best get up and do a bit the car has had the full Zaino treatment and I'm really happy with the outcome only has 1 layer of Z2 pro so aiming for another layer the weekend

Alex at Elite car care has been supplying me with all my goodies with a fantastic service though out and can not recommend Elite car care enough 100%

Right the S3 is not to my Standard as yet and theres a few bits I really want to do i.e. Full correction, Exhaust, Interior, Leather etc etc but just couldn't wait to share some pics of the progress lol!!!

:thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice S3 and like the colour!

Agree ECC are amazing, i sometimes pop down and pick some bits up too!


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

Zetec-al said:


> Nice S3 and like the colour!
> 
> Agree ECC are amazing, i sometimes pop down and pick some bits up too!


Hi Al

Thanks and Hope your well!

Alex at Elite really is a credit to DW :thumb:

Tarren


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I agree on that!

Good to see we are not to far apart either, i'm only in High Wycombe!


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Nice motor mate


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

s3 rav said:


> Very nice


Hi Rav

Love your username :thumb:

Thanks fella!


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Very nice. _The_ colour for an S3


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Tidy and glossy love Z2 :thumb:


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

Zetec-al said:


> I agree on that!
> 
> Good to see we are not to far apart either, i'm only in High Wycombe!


Just down the road :wave:

if you run out of anything just let me know lol

Tarren


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

Dode said:


> Nice motor mate


Thanks fella!

:thumb:


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

I love the colour. Nice motor.


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

Buck said:


> Very nice. _The_ colour for an S3


Hi Buck

Can not agree more really is such a lovely colour and so suits the A3 shape

Tarren


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

suspal said:


> Tidy and glossy love Z2 :thumb:


Awesome stuff is Zaino but really have a hankering for trying something different but really don't know what!

Tarren


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

Bartl said:


> I love the colour. Nice motor.


Thanks Barti :thumb:

Tarren


----------



## rs_si (Apr 20, 2010)

Very nice car


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Love that colour. I was really tempted by one of these in this colour.


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

Your buying experience sounds like mine. When you say high spec, what's the toys you wanted/have? Unsure on the S3 refinements.

Looks well, I have tried two of Zaino products, and left disappointed.

Luke


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

thats one nice looking audi:thumb:


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice S3 in a great colour!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Lovely.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

very nice.


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Lovely car! Great colour!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Really nice car pal. Good job so far. Where did you get that Clarke seat on wheels from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## Pearson90 (Sep 4, 2013)

Love these cars and you've chose the best colour.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2013)

Nice job :thumb:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

lovely motor, do you work for audi? For some reason i saw it in the driveway pic and thought i recognise the place, seems your only in windsor which is down the road from me.

Im another happy customer of elite car care and could praise them all day, service and pricing are both good.


----------



## Mr T (Dec 1, 2013)

Wow. What was the lsp? Beading looks great. Looks gorgeous. Lovely job.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

looking good

can imagine in the summer sun after a full machine polish the paint will really have incresed levels of gloss

nice


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Lovely motor! Can't blame you for waiting for the right one to come up. Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks amazing, may I ask what is the 3 elite bottles.


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Love that colour. I was really tempted by one of these in this colour.


Go on treat yourself :thumb:



PLuKE said:


> Your buying experience sounds like mine. When you say high spec, what's the toys you wanted/have? Unsure on the S3 refinements.
> 
> Looks well, I have tried two of Zaino products, and left disappointed.
> 
> Luke


Hi Luke

Yes indeed really was a challenge with loads of travelling  But got there in the end lol!

Toys are............. Satnav, Bose sound, Xenons with day time leds, Silk nappa two tone, Rear less, Heated seats, Cruise control, Dual climate control, Sunroof, Rear blind, Flat bottom steering wheel,

Think thats it :lol:

I really have never had any problems at all with Zaino and love there products and i'm really happy with the results! But saying that I do fancy a change but can't decide what.

Cheers


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Really nice car pal. Good job so far. Where did you get that Clarke seat on wheels from if you don't mind me asking?


From Alex at Elite and can honestly say the best money I have spent!

Just have to stop my son spinning on it lol!! :lol:

HTH


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

WP-UK said:


> Lovely motor! Can't blame you for waiting for the right one to come up. Enjoy :thumb:


Thanks fella and could not agree more!

Cheers


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

Mr T said:


> Wow. What was the lsp? Beading looks great. Looks gorgeous. Lovely job.


One layer of Zaino Z2 Pro

Thanks for the great comments :thumb:

Cheers


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Looks amazing, may I ask what is the 3 elite bottles.


Hi Fella

Sorry I missed your question! The bottles are the 3M polish kit.. fast cut, fine cut, ultrafina etc :thumb:

Cheers


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Absolutely stunning mate. My mate has the S line in black and it's a dream. This must be a wet dream in comparison


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

I thought I recognised that driveway, it used to house a very nice cosworth.

Lovely car much more usable than your old saph :thumb:


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Lovely motor.
Looks cracking :thumb:


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

Mason said:


> Go on treat yourself :thumb:
> Hi Luke
> 
> Yes indeed really was a challenge with loads of travelling  But got there in the end lol!
> ...


Few options then, wasn't aware that the flat bottom wheel an option.

Luke


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

PLuKE said:


> Few options then, wasn't aware that the flat bottom wheel an option.
> 
> Luke


Yes indeed and thats the one everyone wants too lol!

Forgot add its got auto lights too :lol: All these options from audi must be a real money spinner!


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

beautiful colour!


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

That is such a sexy colour!!!!!


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

ITSonlyREECE said:


> That is such a sexy colour!!!!!


Thanks Reece :thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks for the orders and feedback Tarren, love the colour of the S3. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## bigjackb (Sep 20, 2013)

Love these! Looks amazing


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

very nice audi


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

EliteCarCare said:


> Thanks for the orders and feedback Tarren, love the colour of the S3. :thumb:
> 
> Alex


Thans Alex

Really is good to see company so dedicated to providing such a great service!

Have yet to try the new valet pro leather goodies so will update this thread soon!

Tarren


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

bigjackb said:


> Love these! Looks amazing





Neno330 said:


> very nice audi


Thank you Jack & Neno

Updates coming have had a busy day! :buffer:

Cheers


----------



## r14ctr (Dec 22, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

Well correction is well under way so thought I would add some pics through out the progress so far :buffer:

Snow foamed then washed with the normal 2 bucket method Clayed with Zaino Z-18 and Porter Cable and 3M polishes ready just started to get polishing then the heavens opened up :wall: Deffo going to buy a carport for the drive or at least a gazebo :lol:

Did not got many pics for above reasons but heres all I got! Lets cross fingers and toes for a dry spell. Got to love the english weather 

Cheers


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

Looking good!

Just did mine today.
Had it over two years and still just love the colour ��


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

Such a beautiful car!! One day i will own either one of these or a mk2 focus rs! Amazing colour too!


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

CaptainKirk95 said:


> Such a beautiful car!! One day i will own either one of these or a mk2 focus rs! Amazing colour too!


I'm sure you will love either :thumb:

I have always got a soft spot for a Ford RS!!!

Cheers


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Looking sweet as ever Tarren!:thumb:

Decided against the mk2 frs then? I remember u saying u was looking at them.


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

moonstone mo said:


> Looking sweet as ever Tarren!:thumb:
> 
> Decided against the mk2 frs then? I remember u saying u was looking at them.


Hi Mo,

Hope your well fella!!

Yeah test drived a few and just felt flat and no refinement at all! The S3 was night and day the better car end of!! 360bhp helps though lol :thumb:

:thumb:

Hows the ambers 4x4 boy lol!!!!

.


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Mason said:


> Hi Mo,
> 
> Hope your well fella!!
> 
> ...


Im all good thanks matey:thumb:

Haha..4x4-2boy pmsl..fitted them,still on been a couple of months and liking the contrast must admit!

Mates got a MK2 FRS sitech done tho 400 and odd...feck me its abit of an animal:doublesho but then again you got the package with s3 atleast you know it will start next morning after kicking its head in:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Nice car, especially good choice of colour for an S3 :thumb:


----------



## Gary_LB (Jan 4, 2014)

Stunning car you have there!


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

GolfFanBoy said:


> Nice car, especially good choice of colour for an S3 :thumb:





Gary_LB said:


> Stunning car you have there!


Thanks Guys!!!!

More updates tomorrow as weather looks awesome :thumb:

:car:


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

New toy arrived!!!!!!!!

Aeolus 901T


----------



## OCDcherry (Jan 22, 2014)

stunning colour, lovely motor.


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

OCDcherry said:


> stunning colour, lovely motor.


Thanks!!!

I really can't wait for some better weather so I can get :buffer::buffer: :thumb:

Cheers


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Stunning...I also have an RS fettled with by Sitech and Revo stage 4+ 

Theres a similar S3 local to me an it always turns heads


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

New Alloys Genuine BBS CK'S 19 's

Also few more coats of polish and tried the Gliptone and really liking the end result and smell s oh so nice!!!!!!!!

Going to have a big session this weekend with a few mates, So a proper update coming soon!!

Thanks for all your comments!

Cheers


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

Just ordered some Vic's Red from Tim @ cleanyourcar after seeing it on a friends Sprint blue S3 I was amazed :argie:

I'm at GTI spring fest show at santa pod on sunday! So having a big day on the the old girl tomorrow so will of course up date with loads of pics.....

:thumb:

Mean while heres a pic of the engine bay before and after with it toned down a little with Black caps instead of blue............



After...........



:buffer:


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

A few more recent pics!!!!

Not much changed on the outside but REVO has worked there magic along with a cold air intake and Milltek exhaust and a set of Eibach springs

Pics...................


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Lovely colour, nice car.


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Looking sweet Tarren! nice little touches,liking the revo logo on the filter


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

My dream car 

Shes so beatiful...


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

Beautiful car mate


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

BSD at its best above !!!!!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Loving it now it has the bbs alloys on, the original audi ones really dont suit the car for me, they detract from the cars undoubted good looks. Nice job keeping her clean too :thumb:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Looks quality Tarren. Paint looks spot on mate.


----------



## clio197 (Sep 23, 2014)

very nice


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

Stunning S3! Love it


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Mason said:


> Not much changed on the outside but REVO has worked there magic along with a cold air intake and Milltek exhaust and a set of Eibach springs
> 
> Pics...................


Got the same intake on our Mk5 GTI, I bet the upgrade made a nice difference! :thumb:

What are the figures now?

Alex


----------



## Faithfull (Feb 1, 2012)

Stunning looking car!


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Sprint Blue is my second fave colour to Liquid Yellow!

What a lovely car, great work.

I echo the ECC comments, top guy and top service!


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

Great 476 at it's best Winter all ready!!!!

Hope for a short Winter bring back the light nights lol!!!!

[/URL[URL=http://s174.photobucket.com/user/grchmason/media/IMG_1209_zps0be00306.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s174.photobucket.com/user/grchmason/media/IMG_1206_zps566437b7.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s174.photobucket.com/user/grchmason/media/IMG_1200_zps36d81e6b.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s174.photobucket.com/user/grchmason/media/IMG_1195_zpsb4469b72.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s174.photobucket.com/user/grchmason/media/IMG_1176_zps3b1b6cfb.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s174.photobucket.com/user/grchmason/media/IMG_1172_zpsb62f28bd.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s174.photobucket.com/user/grchmason/media/IMG_1140_zps493dc53a.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s174.photobucket.com/user/grchmason/media/IMG_1124_zps529e6100.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s174.photobucket.com/user/grchmason/media/IMG_1126_zps33f2cdf7.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s174.photobucket.com/user/grchmason/media/IMG_1109_zps9c2aaa33.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s174.photobucket.com/user/grchmason/media/IMG_1106_zpsac3d48f2.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s174.photobucket.com/user/grchmason/media/IMG_1099_zpse2575244.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s174.photobucket.com/user/grchmason/media/IMG_1077_zps354d7914.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s174.photobucket.com/user/grchmason/media/IMG_1216_zps19653e95.jpg.html]


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

EliteCarCare said:


> Got the same intake on our Mk5 GTI, I bet the upgrade made a nice difference! :thumb:
> 
> What are the figures now?
> 
> Alex


Sorry Alex not been on for a while mate!

Its now Revo Stage 2+ and 384bhp 390lb..... Really is a great Package and loving it at the moment I'm sure next year will bring a Big Turbo though lol!!!:driver:

Happy Xmas mate :thumb:


----------



## siradamrees (May 3, 2011)

Great Job.I Haven't seen this clean machine around Windsor. I Live in Windsor too.


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Great looking car gorgeous colour


----------

